# What's your favorite flavor of cheesecake?



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

A. Chocolate
B. Strawberry
C. Other types of fruit
D. Not Listed
E. None. I absoultely hate cheesecake
F. I love all the flavors of cheesecake just the same!

Favorite Type of crust:

A. Shortbread
B. Oreo
C. Graham Cracker
D. Gingerbread
E. Not listed
F. I love all the crusts just the same!

I personally like Chocolate cheesecake the best, with a graham cracker crust, with fresh berries and mint. What's your favorite cheesecake combination America? Whatever it is, cheesecake has to be one of my favorite desserts.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

F & F

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Summer
My favorite, is making, my favorite Margarita Cheese Cake with a crushed salted pretzel crust.
:beer: 

Fall
Pumpkin Puff Cheese Cake, with merengue crust. (eggs seperated) light

Winter
Chocolate Jack Danials with chocolate crust

Spring
Plain Fresh Fruit Topped with Ginger Crust.


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

My fav to make and eat is amaretto-white chocolate with grahm crust. Yum! :lips:


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

All these sound so good! In the fall I really like a pumpkin-maple spiced cheesecake with a gingerbread crust and caramelized apples, for summer I really like a fresh strawberry cheesecake with a shortbread crust and strawberry topping, but I am still a huge fan of chocolate cheesecake, with almond berry topping and cinnamon graham cracker crust. Actually, I would like any sort of cheesecake imaginable, even if it was something like a braised short rib cheesecake. :crazy:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

They're all good but if given a choice I'll go with plain old NY style (with some cherries please:lips: )


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Plain. No topping.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm a purist. Plain, dense, NY style with a graham cracker crust.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not fond of cheesecake..but I really enjoy peach pie.:lips:


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Who doesn't enjoy peach pie? :lol:


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I like the regular cheesecake also the baked cheesecake, both kinds plain, maybe some times just a little cherry pie filling , but not always....

qahtan


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

was surprised you didn;t list plain old cheesecake in your list. I vote for that. I love chocolate, but chocolate cheesecake tastes neither of chocolate nor of cheesecake, at least the ones i tasted. They all seem like gilding the lily (or to be more accurate in quoting, painting the lily). I don't even like the cherries on top. Distracts from the lovely delicate flavor.


----------



## anivair (Nov 6, 2006)

I like my cheesecake plain in a grahm cracker crust. 

boring, but tradtional.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I just made Wolfgang Puck Spargo Cheesecake, the recipe is at HSN and used a walnut crust instead of grahm crackers


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Dark chocolate with marmalade topping....love chocolate and orange together in anything


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a really good recipe for a chocolate cheesecake? Has anyone tried the one in the bon appetit recently?


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

D & E
Rusty Nail Cheesecake (think Rum cheesecake but substitute Johnny Walker Blue Scotch and a touch of Drambuie)
Crushed Macadamia nut crust...............:smoking:


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/Cheesecake/chocol.htm


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

I love...

Ny Cheesecake with oreos in it (once I was making Cheesecake and I had oreos out and my brother the oreo fanatic started tossing them in I started FREAKING OUT (At First) then I started tosing them in....now its one of everybodys favs

Oreo Crust

:lips: :lips:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

oreo crust is definitely a fave of mine! .. i once had a stilton cheesecake with rhubard compote on a plain shortbread crust. mmmmm! :roll:


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for that website culprit! Looks great and will definitely try their recipes... here they LOVE cheesecake!! I can forget the oreos.. it is way tooooo expensive here!!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

The two cheesecakes I make the most often are an Apricot cheesecake, and a fresh Blackberry one.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I am a HUGE fan of plain old fashioned Vanilla Cheesecake...low on the sour cream(very low) and just the medium amount of sugar...then with real vanilla...ummmmmmmmmmm I love Vanilla Cheesecake...second is lemon, then Irish creme, then Kalua....the list goes on...who doesn't like cheesecake!!!!???

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

I like the original philadelphia cream cheese cheesecake, but I grew upon that dense piece o'thing. Otherwise, I once had a mad good Bailey's cheesecake, with white chocolate shavings on it, rich, but a very good guilty pleasure!


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Oreos too expensive in Greece? There are many, many recipes out there for "Gloreos" - claiming to reproduce the famous cookie. Maybe you could make your own?


----------



## tango (Nov 28, 2006)

I had an interesting cheesecake over Thanksgiving. It was a pumpkin cheesecake, and it had a layer of chocolate on the top and bottom. It had a graham cracker crust. Very delicious!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This is one of the cheesecakes I like, it is plain and baked in a pastry shell. It is cut into 12 slices and separated ready to put in freezer so I can remove however many slices I require.
qahtan


----------

